# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  دورة الخط العربي (الرقعة)

## الشاطر حسن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرحبا رواد المنتدى الكرام 
وأهلا وسهلا بالجميع

من الأقدار الجميلة لقياكم على خير ، نحمدالله على ذلك>

ومن دواعي السرور غرس شيء جميل في النفوس ، لطالما أشبه التعليم بالبذور ، في قلوبنا يُغرس ومايلبث أن يتفرع شجرة لاتبخل بالظل على كل مافينا .

لذلك كان التعلم منهج حياة ورافد رقي دائما.

هنا نجتمع لنلقي الضوء على أحد الفنون الراقية ،على ماوصفوه بالهندسة الروحية ، على أحد مفاتيح الرزق ووشاح الزينة رائع المنظر .

أحببت أن نبدأ بخط الرقعة لسببين:
. معظم الناس تكتب أغلب حروفها بالرقعة.
. سهولة الخط على أغلبهم .

وبرغم وصفه بالسهولة إلا أنني لاأخفيكم سرا كان من الأنواع التي أتعبتني . ربما وقتها لم أقدر جماله كما ينبغي.


مدخل نفسي هام لدارسي الخط العربي أُجملها في نقاط :

عزيزي دارس الخط لابد أن تعي أن المرحلة الأولى التي ستمر بها ليست بالجميلة حيث تبدأ وقتها مران أجزاء من مخك للمرة الأولى فتشعر بالارتباك وعدم الاتزان كأن تشعر بأنك تمسك بالقلم لأول مرة حتى لأنك تفقد أسلوبك الأول في الكتابة وإن كان جميلا .
لذلك الصبر قارب نجاتك . والاجتهاد ضالتك .
يكفي أن تستشعر جمال الحرف وتحاول جاهدا تقليده .

كذلك من المهم تهيئة نفسك للكتابة .وقت هاديء ، لست متعجلا، ونية للتعلم.

يجب أيضا أن تقيس مدى تقدمك بأن تحتفظ بقديم كتاباتك وتقارن . أنت الحكم لاغيرك ، وهمسة في أذنك كلما شعرت بجمال حرفك تأخر تعلمك.

لايحكم على أي مخارج تعليم باختبار ، هذا من وجهة نظري . وليس بطء التعلم عيبا كذلك . لكم اختزن كثيرون خبرات على مدى طويل ثم فجروها مرة واحدة وكنت تظنهم لايستطيعون.

هناك من يحب الخط ويسعى إليه ، يتفقد أثره ويبحث عنه. وهناك الموهوب الفطري وهناك من اضطر إلى ذلك ، أفضلهم بالطبع من ترك سبيل الغرور .

أيضا حاولوا أن تكون لكم أدواتكم الخاصة في الكتابة : قلم وكراسة وفي مرحلة البداية تهمنا المسطرة جدا .


دمتم بخير وبصحة وبمثابرة وإخلاص.
 :f2:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*تعليمات هامة في دراسة جميع أنواع الخطوط. 

لكل خط أسلوبه في الكتابة حيث يختلف كل نوع عن الآخر في شكل حروفه من حيث سمكها وميزانها ، كذلك في طريقة وصل الحروف ببعضها . أيضا بعلاقة الحروف بالسطر .

. مسكة القلم :*

----------


## الشاطر حسن



----------


## الشاطر حسن

نماذج من خط الرقعة

----------


## الشاطر حسن

دي صورة لأقلامي اللي بحب أكتب بيها 
طبعا البوصة الصفرا دي هي الأساس بتطلع خط جميل جدا وبيكتب بيها المحترفين 
الباقي أقلام جاهزة للكتابة بفضل منهم الفضي اللي اسمه " نون" غالبا مش موجود في مصر 
الأقلام المتوفرة في المكتبات الخاصة بالخط كتير ومنهم الطقم اللي بيتغيرله سنون ويتملي حبر
خلينا في الجاهز أحسن

----------


## الشاطر حسن

غالبا لما هنتعلم أي نوع خط هنبدأ بالحروف بيكون التعليم في الحالة دي عميق ومتخصص وصدقوني بيجيب فايدة ولو بعد حين

هنبدأ إن شاء الله بحرف الألف ثم الباء 

واحنا بنتعلم أي حرف ياريت ندقق فيه وكأنهم هيسألونا عن وصفه بعد شوية ، من فين بدأ وانتهى ازاي وعلاقته ايه بالسطر . طوله كام ومرفوع عن السطر قد ايه .

الحاجات اللي فاتت دي كلها بنسميها ميزان الحروف

ووحدة القياس هنا النقطة اللي بيعملها القلم الي انت بتكتب بيه 

علشان كده لازم نكتب بقلم كبير شويه

ميزان كل حرف بيحدد طوله وامتداده وعلاقته بالسطر وتقعره او تحدبه وكل جزء فيه حتى انه بيحكم الوصلة بين الحرف والتاني 

والدعوة هنا مش لحفظ ميزان كل حرف لأ المعنى إنك تقنن الحرف اللي بتكتبه علشان تبدأ تتقنه .

كل درس جديد وتطبيق جديد نفتح صفحة جديدة ونسطرها .

وفوق السطر بنحط النقط فوق بعض ولما تخلص ناخد سطر في نهايتها علشان نحدد ارتفاع الحرف 
بعدين نكتبه كذا مرة لغاية مايحصل توافق بين ايدنا وذهننا بحيث لو كتبناه بدون سطور يطلع مظبوط 

طبعا هنفهم أكتر لما نبدأ أول درس .

----------


## الشاطر حسن

الدرس الأول :

حرف الألف

ارسموا سطر بطول الورقة 
في بداية السطر اكتبوا 3 نقط فوق بعض وفي نهايتها ارسموا سطر تاني 
كده انتوا عملتوا سطرين المسافة بينهم 3 نقط ودا طول حرف الألف في خط الرقعة 
لابيزيد ولا بينقص ونهايته بتعمل زاوية حادة مع السطر ودا نتيجة شطفة القلم


بيتكتب مرة واحدة من فوق لتحت وبيمس السطر في نقطة

الخطاطين الكبار بقى أضافوا لمساتهم لحرف الألف يأتي ذكرها لاحقا
ابدأوا وطبقوا ولاتملوا وإن كان بالإمكان عرض النتيجة التي وصلتم إليها فهذا أفضل 
تمنياتي للجميع التوفيق

----------


## اليمامة

رائع 
ومتفائلة 
كنت فكرت ادخل دورة تعليم الخطوط 
لكنى أقلعت عن الفكرة بعد هذا الشرح الواضح جدا 
ان شاء الله اطبق واصور واحاول ارفق 

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ابن البلد

من أولها مصاريف كده يا أبو على ؟ 
 ::-s:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> رائع 
> ومتفائلة 
> كنت فكرت ادخل دورة تعليم الخطوط 
> لكنى أقلعت عن الفكرة بعد هذا الشرح الواضح جدا 
> ان شاء الله اطبق واصور واحاول ارفق 
> 
> بارك الله فيك


وبارك الله فيكي يأم آدم
أنا ممارس جيد للخط وبيشغلني بعض الأحيان والسبب مدرس تانية ابتدائي جزاه الله خيرا 
أتمنى إن شاء الله إني أكون السبب في انكم تتعلموه أو تتحمسوا لدراسته على الأقل .

نلقاكم على خير دائما 
 :f2:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> من أولها مصاريف كده يا أبو على ؟


ياعم خد كراسة من بسنت ومسطرة من يوسف والقلم ربنا يعوض عليك فيه :: 

أنا متأكد إنك طالب مجتهد يابوحميد واهتمامك هيخلي أولادك يهتموا ودي حاجة جميلة جدا .
 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

كنت برة البيت امبارح ..هتابع بليل 
 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> كنت برة البيت امبارح ..هتابع بليل


حمدلله على السلامة إن شاء تكوني جبتي الأقلام معاكي .  ::-s:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

عندي فكرة للي مش هيلاقي قلم 

نعمل قلم خط بس عايز حبر

القلم:  عصاية الدولسي (الآيسكريم) ونقصها بميل باستخدام الكتر . الميل في حالة الرقعة خفيف قوي .

الحبر : علبة صغيرة فاضية (علبة ألوان ،كريم،مكياج ) ونحط فيها خيوط حرير أو حتة من شراب حريمي اللي هتحتفظ بالحبر أكبر مدة ممكنة طبعا بعدين نصب عليها الحبر وياريت يكون حبر "هيرو" رخيص وقوي .

----------


## الشاطر حسن

حرف الألف في الرقعة أقصر حروف الخطوط إطلاقا بالاشتراك مع الفارسي . النسخ4، الديواني4، الثلث7. 
يعني خط ملوش في الهتش ولا الألش  . 
خط سريع بس واثق من نفسه ويشغل حيزا أكبر في الفراغ ولايفنى ولكنه يستحدث من العدم .

----------


## الشاطر حسن

ستقدر إن أردت .وستكون كما حلمت . 

مابين الإرادة والجد كنوز . في كل كنز نقطة ضوء. قد تجتمع لنور دائم

----------


## الشاطر حسن

وقد تذوب فلاتعود فما بين اليأس والظلام قرية الهجر .

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*الدرس الثاني 

*
حرف الباء

نتفق الأول على إن الحرف ممكن ييجي في البداية أو في الوسط أوفي النهاية وكمان مفرد 
في البداية هنتعلم الحروف المفردة وبعدين شكلها في البداية والوسط والنهاية .

حرف الباء المفرد مكون من 3 أجزاء حاول تتعلموا كل جزء لوحده وبعدين الحرف كامل 



طول حرف الباء 3 نقط ومرفوع عن السطر نصف نقطة ويستقر باقيه على السطر

----------


## الشاطر حسن

بكرة امتحان  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مجهود رائع
جزاك الله كل خير يا صاحب البلاغة
متابع إن شاء الله
 :f:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> مجهود رائع
> جزاك الله كل خير يا صاحب البلاغة
> متابع إن شاء الله


يشرفني متابعتك ياغالي
وأتمنى مزيدا من دعاء
 :f2:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

بفتكر دايما بدايات التدريب وإزاي ايدي كانت بتعمل عكس اللي أنا بفكر فيه .
لكن كثير من هدوء وكثير من ملاحظة وكثير من صبر يفي بالغرض.
مرحلة التوافق صعبة وكأنك بتدور على أول الطريق وبمجرد وقوفك على بدايته ستنطلق.
المثابرة بقى أحسن علاج للحالة دي.

دمتم مثابرين

----------


## الشاطر حسن



----------


## الشاطر حسن

طبعا حرف الباء والتاء والثاء بنفس الطريقة .

الدرس الجاي إن شاء الله شرح حرف الدال . ويفضل دراسته قبل حرف الحاء .

----------


## صفاء العشري

> وبارك الله فيكي يأم آدم
> أنا ممارس جيد للخط وبيشغلني بعض الأحيان والسبب مدرس تانية ابتدائي جزاه الله خيرا 
> أتمنى إن شاء الله إني أكون السبب في انكم تتعلموه أو تتحمسوا لدراسته على الأقل .
> 
> نلقاكم على خير دائما




لم أكن أعلم أن هنالك طريقة معينة لمسكة القلم

القيادة المركزية الأمريكية
www.centcom.mil

----------


## ابن البلد

الموضوع شعشع في دماغي وشكلي هشتري القلم فعلا يا أبو على 
 ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

بصراحة انا خطي وحش جدا ههههههههه مش نكش فراخ يعني بس اعتقد انه مش جميل 
يمكن دا بسبب اني بكتب بسرعة جدا ولما بحاول اكتب ببطء بتلخبط وخطي بيبقى أنيل  ::(: 
هاحاول اتابع الارشادات بتاعتك يا شاطر حسن يمكن يتحسن شوية انا مش طماعة والله
اشكرك على الموضوع المميز دا 
 :f:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> لم أكن أعلم أن هنالك طريقة معينة لمسكة القلم
> 
> القيادة المركزية الأمريكية
> www.centcom.mil


وفي الحياة أشياء كثيرة تستحق التعلم .

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> الموضوع شعشع في دماغي وشكلي هشتري القلم فعلا يا أبو على


يامسهل يارب .
أنا عارف ان الموضوع مش جذاب قوي للناس المشغولة . لكن هييجي يوم حد يستفيد.
نحن نزرع الزيتون يابوحميد  ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> بصراحة انا خطي وحش جدا ههههههههه مش نكش فراخ يعني بس اعتقد انه مش جميل 
> يمكن دا بسبب اني بكتب بسرعة جدا ولما بحاول اكتب ببطء بتلخبط وخطي بيبقى أنيل 
> هاحاول اتابع الارشادات بتاعتك يا شاطر حسن يمكن يتحسن شوية انا مش طماعة والله
> اشكرك على الموضوع المميز دا


مرحبا ألف أستاذتنا جيهان
عادات الكتابة نتاج سنوات . تركناها للاوعي . لكن بمجرد إرجاعها للوعي وتهذيبها والإصرار على ذلك تبدأ مرحلة جديدة تسر الناظرين.
تمعني في الحرف وفي طريقة كتابته واكتبي بهدوء شديد وأكثري من التدريب . 

 :f2:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

الدرس الثالث 



حرف الدال



يتكون حرف الدال من جزئين :


بدايته وتتكون من نقطة ثم نصف نقطة للاتصال بالجزء الثاني.




أما الجزء الثاني فمكون من نقطتين بميل ليصنع زاوية حادة مع السطر كعادة خط الرقعة 




الحرف بكامله مرفوع عن السطر وتستقر نهايته عليه .



استمتعوا بكتابته .

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> استمتعوا بكتابته .


هنا تكمن الفكرة وتتجلى الأسرار
المتعة
تسلم الأيادى
 ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ربنا المنتقم..اه والله  ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> هنا تكمن الفكرة وتتجلى الأسرار
> المتعة
> تسلم الأيادى


فعلا يابوحميد للكتابة أو ممارسة الهواية بشكل عام متعة لاتضاهيها متعة . منها البداية وإليها النهاية .
المهم بتحاول تطبق الدروس ولا بتكسل .
التوفيق دعائي لك ولجميع أعضاء المنتدى الكرام.
 :f2:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> ربنا المنتقم..اه والله


حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل  :: 

أفتكر في يوم من الأيام شفت واحدة بتكتب مصدقتش نفسي . كان عليها خط ماشاء الله أنا معرفش أكتبه .
لو عندك النية هتبهري الجميع .

----------


## الشاطر حسن

توليد الحروف : 
نقدر من بعض الحروف والحركات إننا نكتب حرف جديد . يعني نتعلم حرف جديد من مجموعة حروف اتعلمناها قبل كده . وعلشان كده مش هنهتم بتسلسل الحروف . يعني هنتعلم حرف قبل حرف علشان يخدمنا بعد كده .
مثلا : الدرس الجديد عن حرف الحاء وبعديه الكاف وممكن بعدهم الفاء .

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> فعلا يابوحميد للكتابة أو ممارسة الهواية بشكل عام متعة لاتضاهيها متعة . منها البداية وإليها النهاية .
> المهم بتحاول تطبق الدروس ولا بتكسل .
> التوفيق دعائي لك ولجميع أعضاء المنتدى الكرام.


للأسف لا أملك القلم 
سأحاول إن شاء الله البحث عنه 
لا تقلق أتابع وأختزل المعلومات
وإن شاء الله تجدنى من تلامذتك النجباء

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ايه ده ايه ده مش تصبر يا حسن انا مش لاحقة كده

استنى هبدأ الموضوع من الأول وارجع تاني

في رعاية لله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

حسن بالراحة شوية علشان نعرف نتابع

عندي سؤال:

ممكن لو مش لقيت القلم الخاص بالخط استعمل القلم اليوكن على اساس ان سنه مش مدور؟

دلوقتي انت بتقول 3 نقط ارتفاع حرف الالف...طيب دول اي ان كان المسافة بينهم؟ ومش اسهل طيب يكون الورق مسطر علشان تكون المسافات موحدة؟

الباء والتاء والثاء..بدايتهم فوق السطر لمسافة نقطة والنقطتين على السطر؟ مش عارفة ليه حسيتها تحت السطر!!

طبعا ماطلعوش سؤال واحد معلش البداية بتكون صعبة شوية اصبر علينا  :: 

انا هدور على القلم وانا راجعة دلوقتي ان شاء الله واجرب وربنا يسهل بس استنى شوية علشان الحق معاك...

آه صحيح فيه نوع ورق معين يتكتب عليه علشان يكون اسهل في إمتصاص الحبر او الفلوماستر لو اليوكن ينفع؟

راجعة لك تاني ان شاء الله...

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> حسن بالراحة شوية علشان نعرف نتابع
> 
> عندي سؤال:
> 
> ممكن لو مش لقيت القلم الخاص بالخط استعمل القلم اليوكن على اساس ان سنه مش مدور؟
> 
> دلوقتي انت بتقول 3 نقط ارتفاع حرف الالف...طيب دول اي ان كان المسافة بينهم؟ ومش اسهل طيب يكون الورق مسطر علشان تكون المسافات موحدة؟
> ...


أهلا وسهلا يابوكي 
شرفتي المكان يافنانة

طبعا ممكن القلم اليوكن أوأي قلم مشطوف. ومع الأقلام اللي حبرها قوي بنحتاج ورق مصقول علشان الحبر مايفرش.
فاكر أنا لوحات 100×70 بتتباع في المكتبات سعرها أظن جنيه واحد . دي تنفع لما يكون القلم حبره تقيل .
بالنسبة لي كنت بوفر بكتب على أي حاجة ينفع الكتابة عليها حتى ورق الجرايد .
التجربة يابوكي مهمة . يعني أي ورق متاح جربي الكتابه عليه واختبريه . وان كتبتي في كراسة بالقلم اليوكن حطي بين الصفحة اللي بتكتبي عليها واللي بعدها ورق علشان مايشفش.

أغلب الورق مش بيكون مسطر . يبقى نعمل سطر ونرص عمودي عليه التلت نقط ( المسافة بينهم بسيطة على قد مالنقطة تاخد راحتها في الكتابة) وبعدين ناخد سطر في نهايتهم علشان نتعلم حرف الألف .
حرف الألف بسيط لكن الحكاية يدنا تاخد على طوله المظبوط.


السطر هنا اللي باللون الأسود . بتبدئي الكتابة من فوق السطر وتكملي وانتي على السطر .

لو تقدري تصوري اللي بتكتبيه هقدر إن شاء الله أنصحك وأفيدك .

أنا هوقف دروس لغاية ماتحاولوا تكتبوا .
لما أنزل مصر إن شاء الله هصورلك خطي زمان . حاجة تكسف خصوصا في الرقعة ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> ايه ده ايه ده مش تصبر يا حسن انا مش لاحقة كده
> 
> استنى هبدأ الموضوع من الأول وارجع تاني
> 
> في رعاية لله،،،


فعلا الموضوع كده سريع . هنهدي نفسنا كلنا لغاية مانتدرب على الحروف اللي فاتت.
في انتظار أسئلتك وتطبيقك يابوكي
دمتي بألف خير

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> للأسف لا أملك القلم 
> سأحاول إن شاء الله البحث عنه 
> لا تقلق أتابع وأختزل المعلومات
> وإن شاء الله تجدنى من تلامذتك النجباء


أنا متأكد من ذلك . نجيب وبشدة كمان.
أي قلم كبير مشطوف أي حاجة بس لازم التدريب .
 :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انا لقيت القلم في المكتبة الحمد الله هو مكتوب عليه: الخطّاط  3mm calligraphy

ده رفيع مقارنة باليوكن المهم خلاص حضرته ولقيت عندي ورق كانسون قلت اجرب عليه وحضرت الأرسطو وهبدأ إن شاء الله 

اي شئ هجربه هصوره واوريك بس مش تتريق 

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> انا لقيت القلم في المكتبة الحمد الله هو مكتوب عليه: الخطّاط  3mm calligraphy
> 
> ده رفيع مقارنة باليوكن المهم خلاص حضرته ولقيت عندي ورق كانسون قلت اجرب عليه وحضرت الأرسطو وهبدأ إن شاء الله 
> 
> اي شئ هجربه هصوره واوريك بس مش تتريق 
> 
> في رعاية الله،،،


أتمنى لكِ التوفيق يابوكي 
القلم كويس وينفع أحسن من اليوكن . متضغطيش جامد عليه وانتي بتكتبي .
اكتبي واملي الدنيا كتابة . 
التريقة في المرحلة دي هدامة وقاتلة وبالتأكيد مش هتريق . مع إنها بتزيد الإصرار بعض الأحيان.
كتبت مرة نسخ وكنت في بداياتي وحبيت آخد رأي واحد خبير في الكتابة . اديته الكراسة وأنا مستبشر خير . راح بصلي بشذر ورمى الكراسة على الأرض ومانطقش .
بعدها بقي النسخ همي الوحيد لغاية مافهمت أسلوب كتابته .
وأخيرا في ناس بتمشي ع الحبل بكل سهولة بس بالتأكيد وقعوا وهما بيتعلموا أكتر من مرة .
 :f2:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

في بداية تعلم الخط قد تحتاجون أن تكتبوا ببطء شديد ويمكن كتابة الحرف الواحد على أجزاء وعمل فواصل بينهما .
كذلك ينصح في حال عدم القراءة التأمل في أمشق الكتابة . والمشق هو كتابة الخطاط المجاز .
تخيل أن عقلك ورقة فارغة تريد أن تطبع فيها شكل الحروف بدقة . كل محاولة منك تساعد على نقش شكل الحرف بعقلك .لذا لاتكتب من مخيلتك قاصدا التدريب بل دائما انظر في المشق وحاول التقليد.

نراكم على خير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

وصيت على قلم ووصلنى فعلا
لكن للأسف 1 مم فقط
مكتوب عليه قلم خط عربى 1مم
calligraph pen 1.0
عموما سأحاول أن أبحث لاحقا عن قلم ذو سن أعرض
ما هو مقاس السن الذى تفضله يا أبوعلى
وياريت تدينا واجب
إكتب لنا حاجة نحاول نقلدها
 :f2:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> وصيت على قلم ووصلنى فعلا
> لكن للأسف 1 مم فقط
> مكتوب عليه قلم خط عربى 1مم
> calligraph pen 1.0
> عموما سأحاول أن أبحث لاحقا عن قلم ذو سن أعرض
> ما هو مقاس السن الذى تفضله يا أبوعلى
> وياريت تدينا واجب
> إكتب لنا حاجة نحاول نقلدها


متعرفش أنا قد ايه فرحان في اللحظة دي 
القلم ينفع إن شاء الله بس خليك حريص وانت بتكتب بيه علشان سنه يفضل كويس لأكتر فترة ممكنة
لسه قدامك فترة على ماتمسك قلم الخط بشكل كويس وتكتب بيه وانت مرتاح .
علشان كده اكتب الحروف اللي فاتت كتير لغاية ماتحس انك أتقنتها.
كان قدامي خيار من اتنين 
نكتب جمل
أو نتعلم من البداية
اخترت طبعا الشيء اللي ممكن يفيد بجد ان احنا نتعلم من البداية . ممكن نطول . بس ده هو المفيد . اللي هيعيشك الحالة وتلامس عن طريقه روح الخط .
يعني هتلمس روح الخط ياأبولبنى إن استمريت  :: 
تمنياتي التوفيق لك ياغالي وافتكر مفيش تعليم بدون نقاش . يعني أي سؤال لازم تقوله هنا .
 :f2:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

::   ماتسألش


 ::  ماتنطقش


 :Confused:  ماتفكرش


 :: ماتحاولش


 ::  أكيد جايين

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ماتسألش
> 
> 
>  ماتنطقش
> 
> 
>  ماتفكرش
> 
> 
> ...


أنا عارف إن اللى جاى ده مش تطبيق على الدروس اللى إنت شرحتها
و لسه لم أبدأ التمرين بعد على الرقعة
بس قلت أصبرك علشان ما تفقدش فينا الأمل
 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> أنا عارف إن اللى جاى ده مش تطبيق على الدروس اللى إنت شرحتها
> و لسه لم أبدأ التمرين بعد على الرقعة
> بس قلت أصبرك علشان ما تفقدش فينا الأمل




الله الله يابوحميد خطك هايل والله 
قريب جدا للنسخ بس وصلة الطاء وحرف الحاء في الوسط وحرف الكاف رقعة جدا
والله ياغالي انت موهبة وييجي منك
وبعدين أنا لسه مابقيتش ملك يادوب أمير وبس  :: 
شاكر ياابولبنى اهتمامك وطيب وصالك وأتمنى فعلا -وأنا عارف انها صعبة-مواصلة التدريب 

على فكرة بوكي ماشاء الله عليها بتتدرب كويس خالص وإن شاء الله هنشوفلها تطبيقات كتيرة هنا
خالص ودي وجزيل شكري 
 :f2:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

حرف الحاء المفرد

وأول الحروف التي تنزل من السطر وميزانه كالتالي:



تعالوا بنا خطوة خطوة نتعلم كيف يكتب 






نبدأ بنقطة باتجاه السهم ثم نقطتين ( حرف الدال مقلوبا )







نسحب القلب لأسفل استعدادا للنزول (لاحظ أن سن القلم ثابت لايتحرك وكل تأثيرات الخط ناتجة من حركة اليد )






لملأ الفراغات التي قد تحدث وللرتوش الأخيرة نستخدم سن القلم لتمام الشكل 






نزول مرة واحدة دون تردد






توقف لبدء جزء جديد وستلاحظ أنك بدأت باستخدام عرض القلم كاملا 





استمرار لحركة اليد مع التقعر أو الصعود لأعلى برفق






الجزء الأخير يرسم بسن القلم لصنع مايسمى "نصل النجل"




تمنياتي التوفيق لكم
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

ماشاء الله
عمل رائع ومفيد وممتع وأيضا سهل 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا يا حسن

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> ماشاء الله
> عمل رائع ومفيد وممتع وأيضا سهل 
> بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا يا حسن


جزاكِ الله خير ياأم آدم
إن شاء الله ناوي أخلص الموضوع ده بشرح كل الحروف والحركات في خط الرقعة ثم ترك نماذج كثيرة للتدريب .
وبفكر أعمل فيديو  وأبقى زي المحترفين اللي بيعلموا :: 

دعواتك معانا ياأم آدم
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

قد إيه الموضوع ده جميل ومفيد
سعيد جدا لإنك قمت بإستئناف الموضوع يا أبوعلى
وإن شاء الله نستفيد منه وننتعلم الخط
كل الشكر لا يكفى
 ::

----------


## اليمامة

والله دا عمل عظيم وهيكون مرجع ليا ان شاء الله
ربنا يوفقك ويكرمك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يارب 

 :f2:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> قد إيه الموضوع ده جميل ومفيد
> سعيد جدا لإنك قمت بإستئناف الموضوع يا أبوعلى
> وإن شاء الله نستفيد منه وننتعلم الخط
> كل الشكر لا يكفى


أستاذي الغالي جزاك الله خيرا
تعرف يابوحميد هييجي يوم إن شاء الله وكتير هيستفيد من الموضوع دا وعلشان كده أنا قلت قبل كده : نحن نزرع الزيتون  :: 
أتمنى يكون من ضمن المستفيدين لبنى وليلى وآدم وحمزة وبسنت والفِل يوسف  :: 

 :f2:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> والله دا عمل عظيم وهيكون مرجع ليا ان شاء الله
> ربنا يوفقك ويكرمك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يارب


دا من ذوقك يافنانة
مجرد تفكيرك في الموضوع يعني في طريقك للتدريب إن شاء الله 
تمنياتي التوفيق ومزيد تألق
 :f2:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

أعزائي 
ازيكم أخباركم ايه ؟؟؟؟
لقيت شوية فيديوهات تناسب الموضوع جدا للأستاذ جمال 
أكيد بإذن الله هتستفيدوا منها 
 :f2:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

وكمان شرح حرف الباء

عارف ياجمال لو قولت كلام غير اللي أنا قولته يبقى ليلتك كوبيا  ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

يابختكم والله حرف الدال أهو

----------


## الشاطر حسن

شوية قواعد عامة على ماقسم

----------


## om_maram

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم بارك الله فيك على هذه الدورة المفيدة 

لى سؤال انا خطى سىء الى حد ما هل يوجد حل لتحسين خطى ؟!!

----------


## صالح العوكلي

بارك الله جهدك 
امتناني

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> السلام عليكم اخى الكريم بارك الله فيك على هذه الدورة المفيدة 
> 
> لى سؤال انا خطى سىء الى حد ما هل يوجد حل لتحسين خطى ؟!!


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللي عايز حاجة بيعملها 
دي إجابة سريعة ياأم مرام بس حقيقية جدا
مادام نويتي و بدأتي في التدريب يبقى بإذن الله هتلاقي نتيجة ايجابية حتى ولو طال الوقت أو حسيتي بالملل 
انك تفكري تغيري من اسلوب خطك ده في حد ذاته تعلم وانك تسألي نفسك الحرف ده بيطلع ليه شكله كده وازاي اكتبه صح يبقي انتي بتتعلمي فعلا
توكلي على الله وابدأي 
شرف لنا وجودك هنا
تقديري واحترامي 
 :f2:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> بارك الله جهدك 
> امتناني


وبارك الله لك وعليك وفيك 
حللت أهلا ونزلت سهلا أخي العزيز
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

كالعادة مجهود رائع من الشاطر حسن
فكرة الفيديوهات جميلة جدا
كده ح أروح أخلص مشوار بسرعة وأرجع بسرعة إن شاء الله علشان أتفرج على الفيديوهات
تسلم الأيادى يا فنان
 :f2:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> كالعادة مجهود رائع من الشاطر حسن
> فكرة الفيديوهات جميلة جدا
> كده ح أروح أخلص مشوار بسرعة وأرجع بسرعة إن شاء الله علشان أتفرج على الفيديوهات
> تسلم الأيادى يا فنان


تروح وترجع بالسلامة ياغالي 
 :f2:

----------


## mohamed64

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية


وبارك الله لك ياأستاذ محمد
إحساسي بيقولي انك خطاط مش عارف ليه 
مرحبا بك ألف أستاذي العزيز
 :f2:

----------

